# Westfield Columbia1942 G519 Frame and Fork MG90116 J9



## Mercian (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi All,

during a recent conversation Whitey1736 mentioned a recent sale of a G519 frame through EBAY, seller nostalgicdave.

The frame is an early straightbar/coffin chainwheel, built Sept 1942.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=133102250231 

For reference, here are the seller's description and photos:

_You know what this is!  Genuine original WW2 Military issue bicycle frame and fork manufactured by Westfield Mfg (Columbia).  The frame has several layers of paint that obscure the welds somewhat, but you can still see them. The joint just above the crank housing on the seat tube has been cracked, so this will need to be repaired. There are also the typical dents in the tubing where the kickstand bolted on. Otherwise the frame is in nice condition.  The fork is also original and even has some remnants of the olive drab green paint visible.  It will need the steer tube replaced, as the top part of the threads is broken off.

Look the photos over closely so you know what you are bidding on, and ask questions if you have any._


















































Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Goldslinger (Jul 30, 2019)

My very early mg42966 has almost no welds on the frame joints. It’s neat how the production changed in such a short time.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 30, 2019)

Historically the 1942 Curved Bar Columbia G519s did not have the heavy welded joints the later straight bar models had. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

